# Looking to buy, what do I need to know.



## mperew8 (Jul 31, 2010)

So I'm considering buying an 04ish A6 Avant for my wife, we need bigger car and as I already have a passat W8 i'm very comfortable working on VW/Audi's ( a little too comfortable to be honest,) what I'd like to know is if this car as any quirks to be aware of, or known issues I should be aware of or check for before buying. Thank for the help in advance.


----------

